

Leselys: Personal self-hosted RSS reader - Socketubs
https://github.com/socketubs/leselys

======
gtt
Is it possible to tag/star/etc items?

Also I want to implement bayesian filtration so is there an interface for
plugins?

The reader itself looks and feels great so may be you should start kickstarter
project to fund development?

~~~
Socketubs
No one of this sorting feature are available for now.

There is no plugins interface at this point, just for storage backend.

It's more like a javascript training project for me. But I will continue to
improve it for sure. I think great javascript devs will cry about the code but
contribution/cleaning are welcome.

------
johnchristopher
The online demo looks nice but I would like to try it out in a VM.

I followed the steps in the README but `pip install leselys` and `leselys init
--config leselys.ini` are throwing errors. I am not used to pip yet but from
the message errors I gathered I had to install gcc, python-dev (maybe?) and a
"sofart back-end".

What else is needed to make it run on <http://localhost:5000> in a fresh new
minimal ubuntu 12.10 (for instance) ?

~~~
Socketubs
If you don't want to use mongodb backend you can easily use sofart, its my own
mongodb portable like sqlite.

Just follow this steps: <http://paste.socketubs.net/tinabirera.hs>

Come back if you need more help.

~~~
johnchristopher
Thanks, it's now working. These are the needed packages to make it run on my
minimal install:

    
    
        sudo apt-get install libxslt1-dev libxml2-dev python-libxml2 python-libxslt1 build-essential python-dev
    

On to testing now :)

~~~
Socketubs
Thanks! I'll add it on README page. :)

------
Socketubs
Demo here: <http://leselys.herokuapp.com/>

Username: demo

Password: demo

------
rb2k_
No J/K navigation :(

(That is pretty much the first thing I check for in google reader
replacements)

~~~
Socketubs
Interesting feature! Please add github issue for it.

~~~
rb2k_
<https://github.com/socketubs/leselys/issues/23>

------
BoyWizard
Looks good, but the demo is broken if you access it over HTTPS in Chrome

    
    
      [blocked] The page at https://leselys.herokuapp.com/ ran insecure content from http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.9.1.min.js.

------
eltondegeneres
The README says the license is AGPLv3, but the LICENSE is a copy of the
modified BSD license. Which one is it? (I prefer the AGPLv3 for network
services, but modified BSD works just as well)

~~~
Socketubs
It's AGPLv3. Thanks you!

------
blaabjerg
Cool name :) What's the story behind it?

~~~
Socketubs
It's the Norwegian word for "reader", or something like that. Just because I
love Norway :)

~~~
blaabjerg
"Reading light", actually :) Quite appropriate and unique. Greetings from the
frigid north!

------
jcoder
_Personal_ ;-)

~~~
pekk
Why is that funny?

~~~
jcoder
? Just trying to help whoever wrote the title with their spelling, and being
friendly about it. Looks like they caught it and changed the title.

